# another video of my b14



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is another quick vid of my b14. we were just f**ing around up at school and it came out pretty good. The mods that are on it when it was shot were Custom Cold air intake and i had the resonator removed form the exhaust. let me know what you think!!! thanks 
http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?fileid=1C49BF1E-394A-4175-9CED-D54B3F4C3400
P.S listen at the end you can here the little backfires from the unburnt fuel.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha cool man


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Much better then the old one, with all these vedio I got to put up a clean vedio of mine :thumbup:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Don't you just wish it was turbo. It would make it that much nicer. It sounds good though, I'll give you that. Especially as you get up into the higher RPM's.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> Don't you just wish it was turbo. It would make it that much nicer. It sounds good though, I'll give you that. Especially as you get up into the higher RPM's.


 Yes i do wish i had a turbo!!!!!!!! but thanks.


----------

